# Did Haus Juris disappear?



## treefiddy (May 28, 2013)

Their website and Facebook seem to have not been updated in quite some time...


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

They just had the sieger show a couple of weekends ago, I'm sure that's been keeping them busy.


----------



## treefiddy (May 28, 2013)

I'm sure that's kept them busy, but when I say they haven't updated in quite some time, I mean they haven't listed a new litter of pups on their website since 2011, and zero facebook posts since Dec. 2012. I'm just curious if they still sell puppies/training


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh wow, that is strange, I'm sure if you call them they'd tell you what they have available.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would just call Megan directly.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

I train my dog Marko at Haus Juris and can tell you Haus Juris is thriving, there are multiple trainers teaching classes and there was a CGC evaluation held there yesterday. I am not sure why the website has not been updated as there is much new information to be had. Haus Juris just acquired Mailo Vom Kuckucksland and showed him at the UScA Sieger show where he earned his VA tiitle. There are also other Haus Juris dogs that have earned their breed surveys and are not yet listed on the site. The Facebook page does seem to be active with owners of Haus Juris dogs and at least one of the trainers posting.


----------

